# Will these wheels fit?



## dcornell (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello - I am new to the GTO forum and this is my first question, so I appologize if I screw this up. I have recently purchased my first car to restore - 1967 Pontiac Lemans convertible. It is far from perfect, but I am really excited about the car. At the same time, I also have a lot to learn. I am looking into a set of rims and tires for the car. They are Keystone unilug rims - two are 15 x 8 inch rims and the other two are 14 x 7 inch rims. The tires on the rims are 265x50x15 and 215x70x14. The back spacing on the rims are 3.5 inch. Will these rims and tires work on my car?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I think they would fit no probs' 14s on front 15s rear. Same size daimeter rim would look better though on car' 15s or 14s alround! If no pwr steering dont go too wide on fronts steering will get heavy in town driving.:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not a big fan of the unilug!!!!!!! All the weight and rotation those little washers take I have seen them fail big time.. Les


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Keystones! :cheers

I believe the fronts you should be ok, the rears may be close. I have 255x15's with a reverse offset(2.5 backspace I think) and they stick out past the fender slightly. I like the deepdish look. Maybe a '67 has more room.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 3 1/2 backspace on the 8" wheel will be a problem like greengoat said. It should be 4 - 4 1/2 backspace to fit in the wheel lip. 

I'll second the unilugs SUCK.....check the nuts to make sure they are still tight once a week for the first 4 weeks....:willy: If they haven't moved, you should be OK for a while but don't take them for granted.


----------

